

HHVM 3.8 now 5-10% faster than HHVM 3.7 - ck2
http://hhvm.com/blog/9803

======
ck2
I like this competition with PHP 7, we all win.

HHVM 3.7 was barely beating PHP 7 on WordPress last month but now that's
changed

[http://talks.php.net/fluent15#/wpbench](http://talks.php.net/fluent15#/wpbench)

